# DIY Hanging Light Fixture



## kitbasher (May 20, 2007)

I am currently in the final stages of making a wooden aquarium hood for my 90 gallon tank. Previously I had a 55, and the main differences between this hood and the one I made for the 55 is the depth front to back of the hood. Both the 55 and the 90 are 48" long, so while I have been making the new hood the old hood has been on the 90. If I knew I was going to find a 90 gallon tank in less than a year I would have likely made the hood to fit the 90 in the first place.

Fishscale, sorry I should drink more coffee before I post, you are talking about hanging pendant lights and I am talking about a conventional aquarium hood.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Search the DIY threads...there are tons of these. Do you plan on hanging from the ceiling or from a overhead stand?


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Overhead stand, Jason Baliban or ringram style with conduit straps and bars. I haven't found any yet but maybe I'm not searching for the right thing. I see a lot of hoods and a lot of overhead stands, but not much in the way of actual hanging fixtures.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

bump bump? Honestly, I searched and couldn't find them. Well, I found 2, but they weren't what I was looking for, really. (I'm looking for something that I could fit retrofits in)


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Anyone at all?


----------



## iointerrupt (Mar 30, 2007)

I just posted a detailed breakdown of my conduit hanger which is almost identical to ringram's. It's over here on APC (I decided cross-linking was probably preferable to cross-posting).


----------



## Sterving (Dec 23, 2004)

I built mine using standard Perfecto stand for 29 Gal tank and a few pieces of black steel pipes and tees. The long pipes are bolted in two points to the back of the stand, and the tees and short pieces formed shelf supports that now houses 5 gal tank and four flower pots. The DIY canopy is suspended below the shelf about 2" off the top of the tank using picture wire. A few screws under the shelf serve as anchors and allow lifting the canopy to higher position for tank maintenance. I don't have the picture at the moment.


----------



## dapellegrini (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, I hesitate to mention the one I built because it is not really what are you are asking about - but here it is just the same:

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1522.0

You have to get to the second or third page to see the final outcome. Not exactly what you were asking for I know - but here it is just the same. 

There are a lot more tools and talent needed to build a wood canopy - making a bent conduit bar was hard enough for me


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine is a bit on the ghetto side, but I haven't been working with wood very long. Took a couple days to make and a bit of troubleshooting, but not bad at all. It houses a 2x55 AHsupply fixture.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

try asking bharada how he built his lighting fixture on his crypt tank.


----------

